# Topics > Books >  "Artificial Intelligence: A Guide for Thinking Humans Hardcover", 2019

## Airicist

"Artificial Intelligence: A Guide for Thinking Humans Hardcover"

by Melanie Mitchell
October 15, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "The AI book every thinking human should read"

by Ben Dickson
January 13, 2020

----------

